# Living Quarters / Personal Items



## Fry (19 May 2005)

Hi all, I am a bit of a ways from joining, but I'm 100% sure I want to join. I can pass the self fitness evaluation with flying colors, thanks to a workout I found on these forums. I have a few questions, some may be a bit hard to answer, but I'd appreciate any answers.

I'm hoping to go in for armored soldier or infantry


1. What items are you allowed to bring? 

2. How much time during the evenings do you have to yourself (EX hanging out, maintaining gear/living space)

3. How much running on average, do you do during the average training day?

4. What's the hardest thing that you have to do in basic?

5. Do you get paid during training?

6. Does training run into christmas?

7. Are overseas operations relatively dangerous? Fatality wise, I mean

If someone could answer these questions for me, it would be greatly appreciated... I need these blanks filled, lol. Thanks

Answers to these questions would be most


----------



## 1feral1 (19 May 2005)

Try doing a serach first, as these questions have been brought up countless times before. As for are Ops dangerous, of course they are, but so is crossing the street.

Regards,

Wes


----------



## Fry (19 May 2005)

Yeah, but I didn't know if anyone knew like what the odds of actually dying int he army compared to something such as being a police officer are, or something like that....


Yeah I tried my best to run a search for those questions but I couldn't find much... prehaps I can't search very good lol... But yeah, I head to St. John's on tuesday to meet with a recruiter, and there I'll stay for a few days in a hotel, and make my decision on what I want to do, and I'll get my application sent off. I hope the experience is as rewarding as I'm hoping it will be.. I'm almost sure it will be.


----------



## aesop081 (19 May 2005)

Fry said:
			
		

> Yeah, but I didn't know if anyone knew like what the odds of actually dying int he army compared to something such as being a police officer are, or something like that....



You dont want to die ?  Whatever you do dont join the military, the police, the fire department or EMT.  For that matter dont drive a car, fly or better yet dont leave your house  :


----------



## 1feral1 (19 May 2005)

Fry said:
			
		

> Yeah, but I didn't know if anyone knew like what the odds of actually dying int he army compared to something such as being a police officer are, or something like that.....



If you are concerned about that, maybe choose another career, but remember you can get burned and hurt operating a deepfryer at Mcdonalds. On the deployment death scale, its about a .001/10, and there are more deaths/injuries in training, and being honest, not that long ago here in Australia an employee at a north Wollongong McDonalds (80km south of Sydney) was electrocuted and KILLED while using one of their industrial appliances.


----------



## aesop081 (19 May 2005)

like i said:

DONT LEAVE YOUR HOUSE...LOCK YOURSELF UP IN A PADDED ROOM.........


----------



## Fry (19 May 2005)

Just a question... not being morbid at all... I mean it is the army and all, and even if we were at war or something and suffering heavy losses, that wouldn't deter me from joining at all... I am 100% positive that the armed forces is for me... I got a little taste of military life while in cadets, but I know that won't be even a fraction of what basic will be like.

aesop, it was only a question... especially giving the current situation of the world and all, and I know every job is dangerous... heck going to the store in your car can be dangerous, I'm not worried about danger factor at all... I know that the most dangerous job in the USA is being a convienence store clerk, not the military, and they're suffering losses in the thousands since they invaded iraq. 

I want to join because I want it to be a career for me... I want to do my part to serve and protect our country, and I want to make my grandfather proud. He is a war vet.

Just didn't appreciate a few of you acting a little funky and all, it was only one of many questions from someone curious about what the rest of his life(careerwise) will be like... 


Thanks to "Wesley H. Allen, CD" for the decent input. 

In answer to aesop's question "you don't want to die?"

No I don't. Neither does anyone in the right state of mind. I'm not implying that the army is death, lol, but I know that there is a certain level of danger, especially when overseas peacekeeping.

Sheesh, didn't mean to make people mad..


----------



## laser_taser_blazer (19 May 2005)

Beside the DEATH fACTOR. Would someone please answer his question. HOLLLLY SH*T


----------



## George Wallace (19 May 2005)

laser_taser_blazer said:
			
		

> Beside the DEATH fACTOR. Would someone please answer his question. HOLLLLY SH*T



Not to be snotty, but.............. His questions have all been answered.....If you and he would use the Search Function, the two of you will find numerous threads on each of his questions.


----------



## Fry (19 May 2005)

yeah, I'm using it... starting to find bits and pieces of information to some of my questions... I'm still real excited about joining... I'm a newfie, not a stranger to roughing it. ;D


----------



## Fry (19 May 2005)

Hope people didn't take my post the wrong way... didn't want to make a name for myself  :-[


----------



## kas (19 May 2005)

In all honesty, I doubt anybody can give you any sort of accurate statistics as to how dangerous deployments are. There's just too many factors and they're constantly in flux. And regardless of the ratio, be it .001/10 or .001/1000, it all comes down to nothing if you're the .001.


----------



## cpl-cam (19 May 2005)

To give it in a way that may make sence to you let me put it this way. If memory serves me 4 Canadians were killed and 8 wounded in the friendly fire incident,  2 were killed and 3 injured by a mine and 1 was killed and 3 were wounded by a suicide bomber. Now that's 7 killed out of several thousand. That's 7 more people dead than there should be but if you compare it to the 400 people killed since the new Iraqi government, things could be more dangerous. (not to say that Afghanistan isn't)


----------



## Fry (19 May 2005)

yeah, that's what I thought... well.. you know how mom's can get, especially over things like these. Figured I'd just throw out the question to see what responses I could relay to her. Thanks


----------



## Hunter911 (19 May 2005)

Hahaha man i know what your goin through. I just got all my papers done and am waiting for the end of school to leave for my BMQ. My mom never stops telling me how she'll never live with herself if something happeneds to me. Im just trying to express its only Basic!


----------



## Copper_Sunrise (19 May 2005)

Wow my mom was ecstatic I was joining up... is that bad   .

My girlfriend was another story but I won't open that can of worms.


----------



## Hunter911 (19 May 2005)

Once again. I know exactly what you mean. Theres WAY to many over protective women around here haha


----------



## 1feral1 (20 May 2005)

C/Sgt Kessler said:
			
		

> To give it in a way that may make sence to you let me put it this way. If memory serves me 4 Canadians were killed and 8 wounded in the friendly fire incident,   2 were killed and 3 injured by a mine and 1 was killed and 3 were wounded by a suicide bomber. Now that's 7 killed out of several thousand. That's 7 more people dead than there should be but if you compare it to the 400 people killed since the new Iraqi government, things could be more dangerous. (not to say that Afghanistan isn't)


In comparison, look what happened on the morning of 19 Aug 42 at Dieppe. I don't remember all the stats with the exception of 907 Canadians KIA, many more wounded and taken prisioner, with a smaller amount making it back to the landing craft, then the ships, and back to England.

They too were young lads, just like many who are on here, and full of life as any young soldiers are, none of them thought they'd die either. I guess what I am saying there is risk in any venture (be it at a building site as a labourer, bus driver, soldier, or even a teacher - look what goes on by the students in some big city high schools), and personally I belong to this army family (thats what it is to me) for the mateship, adventure, travel, and the outdoors, not necessarily for Queen and Commonwealth, although I would defend Australia as required like you would defend Canada if need be.


Just my 2 cents worth.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## canadianblue (20 May 2005)

I'm in the application process, but death doesn't concern me much. The reason being is that how I see it if it's your time to go, it's your time to go. It does worry me, but not to the extent were I wouldn't join up with the forces. As well in some ways I would rather die wearing the uniform, but that's just me. So I guess, you should just accept the fact that if you go out on a mission you may die, I remember that an MP died out at CFB Suffield from a car accident as well. While it does worry me sometimes that I'll die young, it won't ever hinder anything that I would like to do with my life.


----------



## Pea (20 May 2005)

I'm in the application process as well. I can't say I haven't worried about the possibility that I might die young. However, I have also thought about this while driving my car, and crossing the street. I agree with Futuretrooper, that if it is my time to go, then it is my time to go. Do I get scared? Of course I do..a few things scare me. Ranging from snakes, to death, I've had my share of fear for sure. However, I would never let these fears stop me from fulfilling my dreams. (for example, joining the CF) Life is full of fears, what matters is how you overcome them.


----------



## Fry (20 May 2005)

both of you took the words right from my mouth, couldn't have said it any better myself.


----------



## Hunter911 (20 May 2005)

Very true. Im only 16, and i cant be sent to fight until im age of majority anyway. But at this ago, im more likely to fall off a bike and break my back than to get hit with an RPG.



			
				Card_11 said:
			
		

> I'm in the application process as well. I can't say I haven't worried about the possibility that I might die young. However, I have also thought about this while driving my car, and crossing the street. I agree with Futuretrooper, that if it is my time to go, then it is my time to go. Do I get scared? Of course I do..a few things scare me. Ranging from snakes, to death, I've had my share of fear for sure. However, I would never let these fears stop me from fulfilling my dreams. (for example, joining the CF) Life is full of fears, what matters is how you overcome them.




Very, very true.


----------

